

Apple and Samsung caused this $104B company to cut 15% of its workforce - DiversityRules
http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-and-samsung-impact-on-qualcomm-2015-7

======
gjmulhol
This title is misleading and clickbaity. Takeaway: Both Samsung are choosing
to bring chip design in house as a differentiator, Qualcomm is getting its
margins crunched because both Apple and Samsung are only buying low cost
modems from them.

It is not Apple and Samsung that caused this, it was Qualcomm's inability to
stay ahead of their own customers in chip development. If Qualcomm had the
best chips, Apple and Samsung would not bring chip design in house.

------
Mohim
Time to buy some shares?

